
Thinking in Graphs - velmu
https://twitter.com/peterhil/status/644915054073245696
======
amirouche
This is intersting too bad the slides alone don't explain which
algorithm/method are used to extract keywords and merge them. The ruby code is
not self-explanatory to me. Luckily there is the video. Is it using machine
learning, dynamic programming, semantic inference? Where is the Cypher? I'm
watching the prez.

